# Interior paint on Exterior



## Steve Richards

4thGeneration said:


> Thats why i always check, check and recheck all the labels.


Agreed. I like to spend at least 1 hour per day checking my paint can labels.


----------



## RadRemod

*Painting*

I had a customer go crazy on the sample colors before I painted her house. I came prep her house a week later and she had went to Lowes and gotten her free Valspar samples(about 8 of them). Her house looked like someone had grafettied it! However the samples were of interior paints. Needless to say they the light pressure washing tore them right up. The exterior Miller paint samples I gave her didn't even budge. My guess is that they interior on exterior hold up very well but at least its on your own house!


----------



## Dolly07

jjocsak said:


> I think you may be right....
> 
> Jeff


Agreed!


----------



## Dmax Consulting

I wouldn't sweat it, until you have problems. There isn't that much difference between the int/ext paints. Fewer mildicides.


----------



## CarrPainting

well its summer... how do the posts look?


----------

